# necrotizing fascitis



## RODRIGUEZL (May 25, 2012)

can anyone tell me the code for debridement of fascia and subcutaneous tissue for necrotizing fascitis of the buttocks since buttocks is not covered under 11004 or 11005 or 11006?


----------



## purplescarf23 (May 26, 2012)

I do not believe there is a specific code yet for other areas of the body.  We default back to the 11044 area.  

Kelsey, CPC


----------

